

Building a Riak Cluster on Raspberry Pi - eredmond
http://basho.com/blog/technical/2012/11/01/rasp-pi-cluster/

======
zenocon
| Then reboot. You can just unplug it. At this point I wouldn’t worry about
file corruption. If the thought bothers you, you can run sudo shutdown now,
then unplug.

I wouldn't recommend just unplugging it. I have corrupted more than one RPi sd
card this way. Do the latter, it will save you a lot of time in the long run,
especially after you spend all the time to download software and set it up --
do you really want to do that again.

This is a fun post. I've been using both technologies recently -- I'm thinking
of ways I could practically apply this...hmmm

~~~
tjoff
dd if=rasppi.img of=sdcard

And you are good to go, worth it regardless of how you shut down.

------
loxs
I can't really understand the idea of installing "monster" software onto tiny
machines. I wouldn't be totally puzzled if this post came from some hobbyist,
but it is released by Basho itself. So what's the idea?

~~~
shrughes
The idea is advertising.

~~~
nivertech
Besides advertising it can be PoC of running NoSQL workloads on ARM
architecture.

